# Forum Home Renovation Paving  paving - standard sizes?

## jules21

i'm new to paving, so forgive me if this question is a bit simple - but are there standard sizes for pavers? i know they're not all the same size, but is there a rule-of-thumb for the sizes? 
the reason i ask is that i'm building brick retaining walls on either side of my backyard, between which the pavers will be laid. i will try and space the walls to fit the paver sizes, to avoid having to cut them, if possible. 
the other option is to select the pavers first, but if there are standard sizes, i can use those...

----------


## Haveago1

A nice thought, but I don't think in practice it will make a lot of difference.  
In my experience there is no 'standard' size for pavers as they come in square, brick, wriggly, etc shapes. Probably best to describe them as 'common' rather than standard sizes. If you were even a few mm out it would all add up over the distance of the job to be a fair way out... also, most paving patterns have staggered rows so at least the end paver of every second row will need to be cut even if you are exact in your calculations. You may also want to leave a bit of a gap anyway to put some mortar at the edges to help hold them in place.

----------


## jules21

ok - so you reckon just build the walls and sort out the paver spacing afterwards?  
ta for that.

----------


## cherub65

If using a large format paver (over 300 mm) would work out dimension between walls for sure. Especially if pavers are to run parallel to walls.
Pick your pavers first.

----------


## Black Cat

I think I would choose and buy the pavers first - that way you will know what dimensions you are working to. However, bear in mind it will not necessarily reduce cutting, that will be determined by the way you choose to lay the pavers and the accuracy of your string lines (it's amazing how much error can creep in over a relatively short distance), and your mortaring (all those little 'oozes' do horrible things to the end product). Worth a try though.

----------

